# Ball Python Collection



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So I decided that rather than concentrating all my efforts on geckos and attempting to be a breeder that I'd really just like to be an avid hobbyist. So I sold and traded off some of my breeders to cut down on the numbers. (Don't worry, I still have two trios and a pair.)

Now that I have less geckos I can branch out and get involved with some other projects. The first one I'm tackling is ball pythons. I love the combo potential with some of the morphs and have a few specific morphs that I am really interested in working with. I got my little male a while ago, he's just a nice looking normal. These are pics of the 6 others that I have now:

Het Clown Female:








Het Clown Male:








For those not into reptiles or genetics, here's a little little lesson on what a "het" is.



> Simple recessive traits are proven, inheritable genes that are only visible in their homozygous form. When a homozygous animal is bred to a wild type (normal), non-gene-carrying animal, all of their resulting offspring will be normal in appearance, but will carry the gene from the homozygous parent. This is due to a mutated allele being passed on from the homozygous parent to the offspring, and a normal allele being passed on by the wild type parent. Since the two alleles are different, they dictate that the offspring's phenotype will be normal, while their genotype is heterozygous. These offspring are known as "heterozygous" or simply "hets." To reiterate, the offspring carry a genetic code for the mutation but are not visibly different from a normal, or wild type, animal.


You can learn a ton more at N.E.R.D.'s website: http://www.newenglandreptile.com/genetics_..._recessive.html

Anyway. The following snake (NOT MY SNAKE/PIC) is the sire of one of the above snakes. This is what the two above will hopefully produce when they finally breed with each other. That play date is set for the winter of 2011.









Lesser Male:








I love the combo potential with lessers. I really look forward to one day making a lesser clown. (The first ones ever were produced this year.) And some other crosses along the way too.

Normal Female:








This is my big girl. I got her as a part of a trade for geckos. She's got a great personality, pounds back the rats and has a date this winter with the lesser male. I'm really hoping that she produces some nice little lessers for me!

Pastel Female:








This little one is a screamer. SO NICE! The pic does her colouration NO justice at all. I hope she doesn't brown out too much as she grows. She'll be perfect for my projects.

Pastel Male:








This boy came to me as a part of a trade. He's not the nicest example of a pastel ball python and I'm undecided about whether I'll keep him. With the low cost on pastel males now I don't think keeping a sub-standard example of the morph is the best idea. We'll see though. For the time being he's getting a bit of tlc. He came to me in a trade but was in slightly rough shape, lots of stuck shed, etc. So for now he's sticking around.

I'm really looking forward to producing some cool snakes. The combos are just so fun to work towards. In reality I probably won't have the snakes I want for about 10 years. Haha. So I'm definitely not in it for the money like some people who work with ball pythons. But as I move closer to my end point I'll sell bits and pieces of the collection. Don't want too many and gotta keep room for my other projects I want to get started (ij jag carpet pythons and emerald tree boast - already have the females just need males).


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow







amazing collection. i love the colour morphs you can get. very cool looking.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking good.I have a male pastel and a female normal locked together right now. I also have a 09 female spider, a large male normal, and an 09 male pastel. I want to get an albino next week. I hope to get a female pastel out of this paring. I like bees and super pastels so that prolly my long term goal. But a caramel mojo is one of the best looking to me. I'll try to get some pics soon.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that pastel looks really nice

that pastel looks really nice

that pastel looks really nice


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks. She's a bit of a brat. Nice and hissy. But she's eating fine now so I'm happy enough with that!


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

awsome collection clowns are sweet snakes i have a female het clown and a male pastel 66% het clown i hope to get a pastel clown some time. great pics


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice BP collection u got going throught Mettle, what are u housing them in?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm just using tubs and heat rope at the moment. I hope to have a rack built in the next month or two.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Stunning!









Personally, I've never been a big fan of hets, but, I can definitely appreciate what other people see in them.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, hets are for the most part just normal looking ball pythons. It's their genes that have the magic locked in 'em. And I see pontetial there.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats an excelent collection you got there







I just got my first ball, its a male 09 normal. They are so docile and make great pets!!

Enjoyed the pics.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Youve got to breed to lessers. Im pretty sure that its lessers and mojaves that can make some pretty cool morphs when bred (lesserxlesser or mojave/mojave)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, hets are for the most part just normal looking ball pythons. It's their genes that have the magic locked in 'em. And I see pontetial there.








[/quote]
I know...and you know what I mean, punk!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

sean-820 said:


> Youve got to breed to lessers. Im pretty sure that its lessers and mojaves that can make some pretty cool morphs when bred (lesserxlesser or mojave/mojave)


They make a super form of their morph. The snake turns out white. Not my thing, personally, so I probably won't be going there.

I actually have a breeding loan worked out with a friend in Montreal so when I'm down for the expo I'm bringing my normal female with me and my lesser male. The normal female will be matched with a male pastel and a male enchi. I'm hoping for some enchi babies but am expecting pastels. (The pastel is proven and the enchi isn't.) My lesser male will be paired with at least one normal girl if not two. I'm really hoping for a lesser female from that but we'll see what happens.

And yes, I realize I could just pair my normal female and lesser female. However, what I'm doing is way more fun.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey Mettle, nice collection there







.
if you are interested, i have a nice healthy male pastel i might consider for a joint effort to breed







?
let me know


----------

